# How Should You Prep / Stain End Grain On Pine Boards?



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there, Everyone:

I have another noob question:

How should I prepare and stain the end grains on some pine wood boards so they *don't* turn out really dark and ugly when compared to the color on the face and edges?

Is there some sort of secret or trick to it?

The end grain on ALL of my pieces comes out a *LOT* darker than on the other parts, so I MUST be doing something wrong. (I am not talking so much about being blotchy - but talking about it being so much darker.)

I have tried the various poly and water based minwax stains and also tried watco Danish Oil in the past, and I can't seem to get either one to stain end grain without being significantly darker.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try sanding to a higher grit than on the faces...like 400x-600x, on a sample.









 







.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> Try sanding to a higher grit than on the faces...like 400x-600x, on a sample.


Thanks for the tip, cabinetman!!!

I normally sand face and edges to 220 so will try to use the higher grit you suggested for the ends.

Thanks again.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

If the sanding doesn't work, you could also try a very dilute shellac on the end grain to seal it up. 

1part sanding sealer, with 4 or 5 parts alcohol.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, jigs-n-fixtures.

i have to admit that I have NEVER heard of sanding sealer before, so I have some research to do.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> Thanks for the tip, jigs-n-fixtures.
> 
> i have to admit that I have NEVER heard of sanding sealer before, so I have some research to do.


It is a thin clear shellac. You can make your own.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*End Grain*

For soft woods and wood noted for blotching I have had great results using hide glue sizing. Google hide glue sizing and read up on it.
Another solution is to use Charles Neal's product. I have used it also and with great results.
I have had unacceptable results with Minwax wood prep. Try as I might I could not achive satisfactory results.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Throw all the MW stuff away.:thumbdown:
Seal the end grain with a coat of Zinsser Seal Coat diluted 50/50 with denatured alcohol. Seal Coat is de-waxed, and will accept most top coats and colors. I use it as a "spit coat" on all surfaces prior to staining/dyes.
Just my opinion, but MW stuff is a cheap homeowner's quick solution (no pun here) to quick finishing issues.
Have ya got a professional paint store nearby? If so, I'd wear 'em out with questions.
End grain on any wood will suck up a stain like crazy unless it is sealed. The shellac will help stop that.
Bill


----------



## zooker89 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bill White said:


> Throw all the MW stuff away.:thumbdown:
> Seal the end grain with a coat of Zinsser Seal Coat diluted 50/50 with denatured alcohol. Seal Coat is de-waxed, and will accept most top coats and colors. I use it as a "spit coat" on all surfaces prior to staining/dyes.
> Just my opinion, but MW stuff is a cheap homeowner's quick solution (no pun here) to quick finishing issues.
> Have ya got a professional paint store nearby? If so, I'd wear 'em out with questions.
> ...


+ one..... 

you can also use an amber shellac to enhance the colors of the stains.


----------

